# خلية إنتاج ماء جافيل من ملح الطعام



## chemnoor (11 مارس 2013)

يمكن توليد ماء جافيل من ملح الطعام بالتحليل الكهربائي وتعتمد هذه الطريقة للتراكيز الأقل من 4%أما التراكيز العالية فيتم انتاجها بأن يتم توليد غاز الكلور ليصار إلى امتصاصة في محلول ماءات الصوديوم الناتج عن ذات الخلية في وحدة امتصاص منفصلةتستهلك الخلية وملحقاتها كميات كبيرة من الكهرباء بمعدل 4.5 كيلوواط لكل 1كغ غاز كلور أي 20 كغ ماء جافيل تركيز 5%يكون كمون تشغيل الخلية منخض بحدود 4.5 فولتأما مساري الخلية فتصنع أجدها من مادة ميكسد ميتال أوكسيد التي تعرف باسم تيتانيوم أما القطب الثاني فهوم من مادة السانلسكلفة الخلية تتعلق بكمية الكلور المطلوب انتاجه ويمكن تصنيع هذه الخلية بقياسات صغيرة


----------



## goky_8 (16 مارس 2013)

ممكن توضيح اكثر للموضوع هل انت بتصنع ولا بتسورد وبالنسبه للتركيز 12% مش فاهم ازاي يتعمل والموضوع مهم عندي


----------



## chemnoor (17 مارس 2013)

يمكن تصنيع تركيز 12% أو 6% أو أي تركيز يمكنني المساعدة في استيرادها أو تصنيعها حسب الطلب . المستودر للإنتاجية الكبيرة حوالي 20 طن يومياً فما فوق . أما الاستطاعات الصغيرة أو المتوسطة فيمكن أن يتم تصنيعها حسب الطلب


----------



## chemnoor (17 مارس 2013)

لمعلومات أكثر عن الموضوع يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي ماء جافيل | NewPast.Net


----------



## وائل عزازي (6 مايو 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamed sigma (22 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------

